

You Are What You Eat – And Why You Should Spend More on Higher Quality - qoshibotu
http://busybuildingthings.tumblr.com/post/79871235525/you-are-what-you-eat-and-why-you-should-spend-more-on

======
_archon_
I didn't get a sense of justification for spending more to achieve quality
from this article. It seemed more focused on habits and pickiness which can
lead to (or result from) creativity.

